# Seny



## chics

Hola,

com traduïu *seny* a l'anglès? i al francès?

Gràcies


----------



## merquiades

Hola,
Mira aquí.

Wisdom, good sense
Bon sens, sagesse, jugement

Dóna també "common sense, sens commun".. però no crec que sigui la millor de traduccions. "Seny" és més profond.


----------



## chics

Per això busco ajuda en les vostres experiències traductores i vitals personals, més enllà de les traduccions de diccionari...

També podeu posar com ho expliqueu, en poques paraules, cadascú, si voleu 

Gràcies


----------



## merquiades

chics said:


> Per això busco ajuda en les vostres experiències traductores i vitals personals, més enllà de les traduccions de diccionari...
> 
> També podeu posar com ho expliqueu, en poques paraules, cadascú, si voleu
> 
> Gràcies



"Wisdom" (adj - wise) em sembla molt bé en anglès si es tracta de la descripció d'una persona.  És absolut.
Depén del context... també pots posar "sound mind" de vegades o "sanity"(substantius), però significa més bé que la persona és capaç de jutjar. 
Els adjectius són "wise, sound, sane"
Existeix l'adjectiu "learned"  o "erudite" si és intelligent perquè ha llegit i estudiat molt.
Si ens poses un exemple del teu context serà millor. 

En general em plau "wisdom"

Potser millor "sagesse" o l'adjectiu "savant" en francès.  "Cordura-cuerdo" en castellà.


----------



## oria

Hola a tothom. No mes parlo una miqueta de catala'...Seny es tambe' "common sense".


----------



## AlbertJB

No crec que tingui traducció


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Plena de seny...


----------



## ACQM

Per mí "tenir seny" seria "to be sensible". Crec que quedar més clar que vol dir tenir sentit comú i capacitat de reflexió tot en un.


----------



## merquiades

ACQM said:


> Per mí "tenir seny" seria "to be sensible". Crec que quedar més clar que vol dir tenir sentit comú i capacitat de reflexió tot en un.



Sí, tens raó però també és una qüestió de to.  Per a mi, "sensible" no és una paraula molt "bonica", -be sensible young man!-  és més bé com "raonable, lògic". "Seny" té força, gràcia, poesia.

To have a good sense of judgment.  To be wise. 

Potser no hagi una traducció ideal


----------



## ampurdan

El queixal del seny és el "wisdom tooth", però crec que "good sense", "wisdom", "sensibly" poden ser traduccions adequades depenent de cada context. No crec que hi hagi una única traducció vàlida per tots els contextos.

La gent més gran sol dir que una persona "posa seny" quan perceben que ha deixat d'actuar eixelabradament, com creuen més propi del jovent. No vol dir que la decisió que pren sigui necessàriament sàbia, però sí més ponderada.


----------



## chics

Penseu que té a veure amb posar per devant el raonament als sentiments i emocions? Uix, sembla una mica filosòfic, però llegint les vostres aportacions és el que em ve a l'esperit... jo que ho hagués relacionat més amb equilibri, calma, pau... no?

Off topic total: Ampurdan, on dius que estàs localitzat?


----------



## ACQM

chics said:


> Penseu que té a veure amb posar per devant el raonament als sentiments i emocions? Uix, sembla una mica filosòfic, però llegint les vostres aportacions és el que em ve a l'esperit... jo que ho hagués relacionat més amb equilibri, calma, pau... no?
> 
> Off topic total: Ampurdan, on dius que estàs localitzat?



Pel que conec, el seny és el contrari de la rauxa. Una persona arrauxada pren desicions per impulsos i instints, una persona assenyada pren les decicions raonadament tenint en compte les conseqüències.


----------



## merquiades

He obert aquest fil fa temps sobre la rauxa.  S'ha parlat una mica del seny.  Potser us inspiri.



			
				ACQM said:
			
		

> una persona assenyada pren les decicions raonadament tenint en compte les conseqüències.



Aquesta definició és una miqueta diferent.  Si és això, doncs pot ser sinònim de mesurat:  mesuré, posé, measured, restrained, cautious, prudent


----------

